# A clerkship in Cairo - Tropical medicine and more!



## Hoba (May 19, 2012)

If you're a medical student and looking forward to spending a summer vacation abroad where you get to join an intense medical training program AND explore the land of the Pharaoh's, then this is your chance!!!!

We're proudly presenting you SSS Summer School 2012 organized by the Student?s Scientific Society, Kasr Al Ainy school of medicine, Cairo University, Egypt.
The Students? Scientific Society "SSS" is an independent non-profit association, run by volunteered medical students and affiliated to the International Federation of Medical Students' Associations ?IFMSA?.

This year we present to you an unmatchable offer. 
- The Package includes selection of specific courses between 4 different departments you can choose from. 
- The best price available for training, accommodation and boarding in a 3 stars hotel.
- A plan for an amazing social program and a mega trip around Egypt.

Please enjoy going through the package and share it among your friends. 

For more information on our Summer School, check out the package on the following link:
SSS Summer School package 2012

To apply to our Summer school please fill in the following application form:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDRIOEQtc1dVV1hlQy1aUmRHZ0k4ekE6MQ
*Deadline for filling in the application is 15th of July 2012.

Looking forward to hearing from you and don't hesitate to contact us if you have any questions.

Nada Ashraf & Hesham Mohammed
SSS Summer School Clerkship 2012 General Coordinators
Students' Scientific Society (SSS)
Kasr Al-Ainy School of Medicine, Cairo University
International Federation for Medical Students Associations - Egypt (IFMSA-Egypt) 
Cell: +201282442278
Email: [email protected]
website: www.ssscairo.org


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

This program and its sponsors are not affiliated with the administration of Med Studentz Forums in any way. We have allowed them to post this but this is not an endorsement of their program. Before sending any money, make sure to thoroughly research the program and its credibility.


----------

